# Nail problems



## Angus’s mom (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi,
I am new here.
I have a 1.5 year old chocolate coloured F1b cockapoo Angus who is amazing! 
He has recently started having problems with his nails, they are very brittle/ falling out/ bleeding and painful, he is currently under going treatment with our local vet who is brilliant. He has had to have around 6 different nails removed and they have been sent to the lab for investigation. Our vet Richard has said he has seen this a couple of time with the breed and it’s either 1 of 2 things, a bacterial infection (best out come) or his immune system killing his nails (life long issue). I was just wanting to know if anyone else has experienced this?
Thanks in advance, Angus mom!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No personal experience but I have had friends with dogs with SLO - hopefully it is the bacterial problem and easily resolved.


----------

